# Need help with ball obsession



## TigasMom (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new here! I have a 2.5 yr old neutered male Golden named Tiga. I have never "formally" trained him, but as you know, it doesn't take much work to teach Goldens to sit and do other things 

My problem is that he is EXTREMELY mouthy. I don't really mind finding my articles of clothing all over the house, he doesn't really chew them anymore, but we have just moved to an area where there are a LOT of dogs out in the parks and things. Tiga is MUCH better than he used to be about listening to me, but sometimes when someone is nearby and he gets that "look" about him, his ears go back, his tail goes into overdrive, he gets that "OMIGOD I've been waiting my whole life to meet you" look on his face, and I can call him till the cows come home, but he is GOING to go say hi to the person.

The real problem is that when we are with other people and dogs, if they have balls (like at a dog park) he is obsessed with the balls. He will cross the park to go get other dog's balls. Each time someone else's dog drops the ball for their owner to throw it, he'll grab it. I mean he is all focused on balls/toys instead of playing with the dogs. He likes to cram as many in his mouth as he can...then his favorite thing is to tease you to TRY to get the balls from him. I am trying to teach him "drop it" and sometimes he does (he NEVER used to) but sometimes not. He is not the type of dog that drops the ball and eagerly waits for me to throw it.

So I'm not sure what to do to alleviate his ball issue. How do I get him to leave other dogs balls alone? does he have some underlying issue that i'm not seeing? what does it mean when goldens do this? I am thinking the only way we are going to be able to go to the dog park is if I bring a sack of a dozen balls with me! But, he will still covet those of the other dogs. That is what he is....a coveter!

help!

steph


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Ha ha you are not alone. Jazz loves to fixate on any kind of ball she sees in the park. I have had plenty of other Goldens run up to us also when they see our ball being thrown. It helps when I have certain balls that she really covets to hold her attention.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I have no advice but I can sympathize as my 2.5 yr old family dog, Skoker has the same obsession. He sleeps with one ball in his mouth and at least one other one under his paws. :no:


----------



## TigasMom (Sep 4, 2009)

Is there some point where this kind of thing turns from normal breed behavior into an obsession? is there something they are not getting from us that causes them to need to do this?

He did pretty good with "drop it" this morning, I'd say 50% of the time he did drop it!!!

How do you teach "leave it?"

steph


----------



## liero133 (Aug 23, 2009)

There are several ways im sure, here's one example http://www.loveyourdog.com/touch.html


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like Tiga is getting way more freedom than he has earned. 
A leash is your friend, it will prevent every behavior you are complaining about.
Instead of the dog park, take him to a secluded field that doesn't get a lot of foot traffic. You will have to hunt for them but I'm sure you'll scope out a few good spots.
Throw his ball for him then call it a day.
Any more letting him ignore you while you call or hoard the other dog's toys is just practicing this negative behavior, it will get harder and harder to correct/retrain when you finally decide to do that since he's had so many opportunities to practice it.
Best of luck.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

the upside is you know what floats his boat...and can use it as a reward for teaching other behaviors....


----------

